

George Orwell: Politics and the English Language (1946) - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.mtholyoke.edu/acad/intrel/orwell46.htm

======
dang
A dupe:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=orwell+politics#!/story/sort_by_da...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=orwell+politics#!/story/sort_by_date/0/orwell%20politics)

